# HGV Max for DRI Owners: Initial/Incomplete



## NiteMaire (Apr 6, 2022)

The image below was posted on the Diamond US Friends FB page.  According to the OP, it is from HGV.  I would expect additional information in the future as well.  ETA: the title is misleading.  According to an In House Sales Executive with HGV, everything on the sheet relates to DRI owners who convert to HGV Max. 
----------------
Some initial comments from the OP (not me) that focused on the changes:
"First change: Loss of annual RPP (purchased) or free RPP for Platinum and Centum owners. I have already seen this change enacted as I there is no longer an option when booking online to select the free RPP on reservations 5k points or less as a Platinum owner.

Second Change: Booking window changing from 13 months (14 for Platinum and Centum) to 10 and 11 months respectively.

Third Change: no more free saving of points to the next year.

Fourth Change: statement that people will remain in the same tier or move to a better tier. As a 50,000 point Platinum owner (second highest tier in Diamond) I would be in the 3rd highest tier under the new plan.

Fifth Change: Members will no longer be able to pay for loyalty upgrades at time of booking."
----------------
In addition to the above, I notice that Club Combination and Club Select are not available in HGV Max.  If you are in HGV Max, you can book HGV Max properties 6 months out (same as HGVC members who opt-in).  At least twice, the document references access to (more) luxurious properties/accommodations.  See the image for additional details.


----------



## cindyc (Apr 6, 2022)

Good to know what's coming down the pike. I am unclear on what this means for deeded week owners that do not upgrade to HGV Max. What do you think?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 6, 2022)

cindyc said:


> Good to know what's coming down the pike. I am unclear on what this means for deeded week owners that do not upgrade to HGV Max. What do you think?


For the most part, I don't think we'll see any noticeable differences.  I've posted in other threads, but it's probably worth repeating here: I've talked with several DRI CSRs, and they assured me access (reservation and DeX) will not change.  There will definitely be no impact to deeded reservations.  The only thing I'm really uncertain about is the potential impact to inventory in DeX. ETA: Then again, with Max having access to inventory at 6 months out, it would only impact inventory at that time (if at all).


----------



## DRIless (Apr 6, 2022)

Does a Diamond Resorts THE Club member automatically become an HGV Max member ?


----------



## GT75 (Apr 6, 2022)

DRIless said:


> Does a Diamond Resorts THE Club member automatically become an HGV Max member ?


No, you will need to purchase something.    This is based on what was rolled out on the HGVC side.    I would certainly expect DRI side to have something similar.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 6, 2022)

DRIless said:


> Does a Diamond Resorts THE Club member automatically become an HGV Max member ?



If you currently have Club Select/Club Combination (we do) it looks like you lose these if you pay to join HGV MAX.


----------



## cindyc (Apr 6, 2022)

I have a Club Combinations too. I hope they won't take that option away with the merger. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 6, 2022)

GT75 said:


> I would certainly expect DRI side to have something similar.


I would too. I'm surprised it wasn't rolled out the same time they rolled it out for HGVC members.


geist1223 said:


> If you currently have Club Select/Club Combination (we do) it looks like you lose these if you pay to join HGV MAX.





cindyc said:


> I have a Club Combinations too. I hope they won't take that option away with the merger.


Agree with @geist1223 - It looks like it only goes away if you join

*Update from an In House Sales Executive with HGV*: Everything on the sheet relates to DRI owners who convert to HGV Max.  It's a poorly worded title!  I'll update the title and information in my original post.

FWIW: It sure seems that HGV made it an easy decision for most members.  It almost comes across as they don't want DRI (and HGVC) owners to switch!  The initiation fee is too high, and you have to give up several benefits! Outside of converting points to HH points (is that really a benefit?), it sees they're relying/counting on DRI owners to switch to obtain access into some new "luxurious accommodations".  If I were a member of the The Club, there's no way I'd join HGV Max.  Which reminds me, as indicated by @cindyc 's question, I haven't seen anything about deeded week owners opting to join HGV Max.  This seems aimed only at points owners.


----------



## GT75 (Apr 6, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> I would too. I'm surprised it wasn't rolled out the same time they rolled it out for HGVC members.


Agree with you certainly on that.    That is actually why I have been monitoring this forum to see what was being posted on the rollout.

I have also "heard" that more information (rule changes) will be forthcoming on April 15.    I certainly don't know how reliable (I don't even know where I read that) that information is.


----------



## ccwu (Apr 7, 2022)

This is in the updated ‘Reference 2022’ in HGV website. 

Additional HGV Max Benefits and Terms
HGV Max Members receive the following additional benefits:
Hotel Discount. Discounted room rates at participating hotels and resorts within the Hilton portfolio may be available. HGV Max Members must be present at check-in and for the duration of the stay. Subject to availability and may not be combined with any other discount, including any Hilton Honors member discount.
Additional benefits and services may be offered from time to HGV Max Members.
Other. HGV Max is non-transferable and may not be bartered, sold or exchanged, Such restrictions do not apply to any person acquiring an ownership interest through inheritance or gift from an immediate family member.
HGV Max is not available to persons who acquire an ownership interest at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort via the secondary resale market. HGV Max benefits are personal to the Member and may not be transferred, sold or used for any All interpretations of rules concerning HGV Max shall be at the sole discretion of Hilton Grand Vacations.
Hilton Grand Vacations Club reserves the right to suspend or terminate HGV Max benefits for any Member who violates any Hilton Grand Vacations program rules, is not a Member in good standing or who appears to be using HGV Max in a manner inconsistent with the terms of the program, including dishonest conduct, circumvention of rules, fraud or theft.
The HGV Max program has no pre-determined termination date and may continue until such time as Hilton Grand Vacations decides to terminate the program with or without notice.
HGV Max benefits are subject to availability and may change from time to time. There is no cash value or redemption for unused HGV Max benefits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Apr 9, 2022)

RPP was the best game in town, used properly it let you book 50% off at 10 months out.

Two years ago they took away the 5 free RPPs for Club Solo members, that was sad.

Hilton is getting rid of all the good "hidden" benefits.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 9, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> The image below was posted on the Diamond US Friends FB page.  According to the OP, it is from HGV.  I would expect additional information in the future as well.  ETA: the title is misleading.  According to an In House Sales Executive with HGV, everything on the sheet relates to DRI owners who convert to HGV Max.
> ----------------
> Some initial comments from the OP (not me) that focused on the changes:
> "First change: Loss of annual RPP (purchased) or free RPP for Platinum and Centum owners. I have already seen this change enacted as I there is no longer an option when booking online to select the free RPP on reservations 5k points or less as a Platinum owner.
> ...


Is this information available on the DRI website ?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 9, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> I would too. I'm surprised it wasn't rolled out the same time they rolled it out for HGVC members.
> 
> 
> Agree with @geist1223 - It looks like it only goes away if you join
> ...


What are rules for those DRI deed members and Diamond Club members who do not want to convert to HGV Max membership?

Will Hilton buy back deeds and their club membersships ?


----------



## ccwu (Apr 9, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> RPP was the best game in town, used properly it let you book 50% off at 10 months out.
> 
> Two years ago they took away the 5 free RPPs for Club Solo members, that was sad.
> 
> Hilton is getting rid of all the good "hidden" benefits.



I just received a email from HGV telling me my annual RPP expires on 4/10/2022. If I want to continue the annual RPP, I can call in to continue for me platinum member account. 

I just call in HGV platinum counsel (for Diamond member). They assure nothing changes for DRI platinum member. We still have all we had before HGV bought Diamond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 10, 2022)

I don't know if this is relevant.  This past February we were in Las Vegas (II exchange at Marriott Grand Chateau) and I stopped by the Polo Towers concierge to ask about Diamond Exchange.  I was told to come back, which I did.  It turns out they put my wife and me into a presentation.  I told the folks in charge that I just wanted to know about Diamond Xchange.  I was told that I had to buy points (my Polo Towers Villas suite is a deeded week) in order to participate.   I didn't fall for any of that.  When we got home, I signed onto PT site and was able to see the available tiered exchanges through Diamond Xchange.  I called a rep and deposited my 2022 week, good for 5 years at tier 4.  The buying into points was BS.


----------



## mjc775 (Apr 14, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> The image below was posted on the Diamond US Friends FB page. According to the OP, it is from HGV. I would expect additional information in the future as well. ETA: the title is misleading. According to an In House Sales Executive with HGV, everything on the sheet relates to DRI owners who convert to HGV Max.
> ----------------
> See the image for additional details.
> View attachment 50978



“• Members can no longer pay for loyalty accommodation upgrades. “

Does this mean that they will be free, or it’s no longer an option? I use that option on most of our reservations - such as getting a 1 bedroom for the point value of a studio. This would be a deal killer for me if the benefit goes away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwu (Apr 14, 2022)

mjc775 said:


> “• Members con no longer pay for loyalty accommodation upgrades. “
> 
> Does this mean that they will be free, or it’s no longer an option? I use that option on most of our reservations - such as getting a 1 bedroom for the point value of a studio. This would be a deal killer for me if the benefit goes away.
> 
> ...



I called the Platinum member and had the counselor to help me do it. I could not do it on line. But they can do it. Not free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc775 (Apr 14, 2022)

ccwu said:


> I called the Platinum member and had the counselor to help me do it. I could not do it on line. But they can do it. Not free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just noticed that the latest Member Directory (27) fine print now shows that Loyalty Accommodation Upgrade is “…subject to change without notice”. 

Did you already get HGV Max, or is the new inability to upgrade accommodations online already in effect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Apr 14, 2022)

mjc775 said:


> “• Members can no longer pay for loyalty accommodation upgrades. “
> Does this mean that they will be free, or it’s no longer an option? I use that option on most of our reservations - such as getting a 1 bedroom for the point value of a studio. This would be a deal killer for me if the benefit goes away.





ccwu said:


> I called the Platinum member and had the counselor to help me do it. I could not do it on line. But they can do it. Not free.





mjc775 said:


> I just noticed that the latest Member Directory (27) fine print now shows that Loyalty Accommodation Upgrade is “…subject to change without notice”.
> Did you already get HGV Max, or is the new inability to upgrade accommodations online already in effect?



I noticed that I could no longer upgrade online earlier this month, I was able to do it on the phone.  No explanation from the CSR, No explanation of differences in benefits (which are ALWAYS subject to change) in regards to upgrades for those that do or do not do HGV Max.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ccwu (Apr 14, 2022)

mjc775 said:


> I just noticed that the latest Member Directory (27) fine print now shows that Loyalty Accommodation Upgrade is “…subject to change without notice”.
> 
> Did you already get HGV Max, or is the new inability to upgrade accommodations online already in effect?
> 
> ...



No. I did not get HGV max. The platinum counselor said they are glad to help. They believe it was a glitch on the website. I am also hgvc elite premier member so I can access either without getting HGV max. I could not book on line, but the counselor said we can call or chat anytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRIless (Apr 15, 2022)

DRIless said:


> I noticed that I could no longer upgrade online earlier this month, I was able to do it on the phone.  No explanation from the CSR, No explanation of differences in benefits (which are ALWAYS subject to change) in regards to upgrades for those that do or do not do HGV Max.


Today I was able to see the unit upgrade option online again when booking .....


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 16, 2022)

GT75 said:


> No, you will need to purchase something.    This is based on what was rolled out on the HGVC side.    I would certainly expect DRI side to have something similar.




Have DRI members been given an opportunity to upgrade into HGV without buying a HGVC property?


----------



## 11saranac11 (Jun 5, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> Have DRI members been given an opportunity to upgrade into HGV without buying a HGVC property?



No.  In order to opt into HGV MAX a purchase is required, per my last "owner update" on 5/26/2022.  I am a platinum member with DRI.  My update was at Mystic Dunes in Orlando.
I met with 2 sales people on the first day and went back for more information as the first day was uninformative and frankly offensive.  The second person brought in to help and clarify was just rude.

Here are my take-aways

1.  the paid upgrades as mentioned above are going to be phased out completely.  This is whether you are HGV MAX or remain in DRI.  These room upgrades recently went from $7 per night to $12 per night with no warning or notice, so if you are using these watch for that cost increase.

2.  the discounts for booking within 59 days is going away completely.

3.  the sales tactic seems to revolve around "Hilton resorts are higher quality".  I told my sales person that is of no interest to me.  I am perfectly happy at Mystic Dunes, Los Abrigados, Powhatan, Green Springs, etc.  I also told him that my wife would be fine at the red roof inn, so there is no way that I can use that as justification for spending another $20,000 to $80,000 on HGV MAX points based on "higher quality".  Not only are there no benefits to it (perceived), but the main benefits that I use (listed above) are being removed.

4.  as HGV MAX member you can convert your points to hilton honors points and then use those to book hotels.  Right now, as platinum, i can book hotels at $0.10 redemption value for hotels. I do not know the math on the conversion to hilton honors and then the cost per night at the hotels.  They avoided that question at every turn.

5.  the 30/30 and 40/40 programs are purportedly to remain in tact.  The reason, of course, is that the program makes money for the company.  If my maintenance fees are $9k per year, and I use the 30/30 program, I have to pay out of pocket for 70% of the [fill in the blank here: cruise, hotel room, rental car, airline ticket, luxury home, etc].  I dunno, but $9k per year for someone that is not retired to spend on vacations is already pushing the limit.  So I don't currently use these "benefits".  This is included as information for anyone that is curious.

6.  I was threatened that DRI members will lose access to resorts over time.  I guess we will see how that goes.

7.  the EU resorts seem to be completely being removed from the HGV MAX system.  No idea what is going to happen to them in the DRI system itself.  My salesperson was not even aware that I could use my points to stay in Europe.  I have stayed at palazzo catalani and royal regency in Vincennes.  Both places that i would like to return.  No idea if I will be able to do so based on what i was told.

8.  I point blank asked "what happens to you if you are the last DRI owner?"  This question was met with a blank stare and "I really don't know".

9.  i asked if there was someone that i could speak with about getting out completely.  I was told that was no problem.  Then the second guy showed up with more high pressure sales.  He was really bad, as i mentioned before.  Diamond seems to have a Transitions program that you can take advantage of.  My problem is that i bought 3 retail contracts 20 years ago.  Those do not qualify for that program, so that leaves me a little stuck.

I will finally share that i was a Sunterra owner when Diamond took over.  Changes were made.  Most I did not like.  At the time, Sunterra was more of a family.  I could call the managers at the resorts, who got to know me over time, and ask them for "favors".  That stopped with Diamond, but other than that, my experience with DRI has been very positive.  I would say that it is definitely one of those "you get out what you put in" kind of things.  I did my best to take advantage of all benefits, sadly they are going away.


----------



## Eileen A. (Jun 5, 2022)

11saranac11 said:


> No.  In order to opt into HGV MAX a purchase is required, per my last "owner update" on 5/26/2022.  I am a platinum member with DRI.  My update was at Mystic Dunes in Orlando.
> I met with 2 sales people on the first day and went back for more information as the first day was uninformative and frankly offensive.  The second person brought in to help and clarify was just rude.
> 
> Here are my take-aways
> ...


Hi.  Welcome to TUG.  I'm also a Platinum DRI owner.   I've posted about my experiences at a MAX sales meeting.  Curious about how many MAX points they were trying to sell you?


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 6, 2022)

11saranac11 said:


> the sales tactic seems to revolve around "Hilton resorts are higher quality".


I'm already tired of hearing this, and I've only been to one presentation.  HGV has marketed it that way to DRI owners from the beginning.  For HGVC owners, it's marketed as gaining access to 90+ additional resorts.  I'll keep using DeX to exchange into HGVC resorts, but I have no plans to join Max.


11saranac11 said:


> I was threatened that DRI members will lose access to resorts over time. I guess we will see how that goes.


That won't happen, and you won't even notice any difference if you book more than 6 months out.  HGVC owners who join Max can book at the 6 month point.  DRI owners have ample opportunity to book prior to that.  And it's a non-issue for deed owners since that inventory is not included.


11saranac11 said:


> the EU resorts seem to be completely being removed from the HGV MAX system


EU resorts were not included in Max from the start.  I can't remember the reason given.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2022)

What would happen if 51% of Diamond owners do not buy into the new Hilton program?


----------



## 11saranac11 (Jun 9, 2022)

Eileen A. said:


> Hi.  Welcome to TUG.  I'm also a Platinum DRI owner.   I've posted about my experiences at a MAX sales meeting.  Curious about how many MAX points they were trying to sell you?




They started at 10,000 points, straight at $8 per point, then went to ~$18k for 5500 points.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 9, 2022)

Eileen A. said:


> Hi. Welcome to TUG. I'm also a Platinum DRI owner. I've posted about my experiences at a MAX sales meeting. Curious about how many MAX points they were trying to sell you?



We were offered 2500 points @ 4.15 pp. (total cost $10,375 plus closing) in St Maarten. it is because we are HGV elite premier already. We are platinum member of DRI (with 54,000 points combined of Hawaii collection and US collection) No need to buy HGV max to access either. We were offered the minimal so entice us to have abilities to use DRI points in HGV, or convert to HHonor points. We prefer to have more HGV access plus Lyft credit of combined $500 to either HGV or HVC. We will not buy HGV max from HGVC since we don’t see much more benefit. With HGV we have unlimited upgrades and guest confirmation. With DRI only 5 guest certificate for HGV premier +. Member. We definitely like HGV resort better than DRI’s. We use HIlton hotel globally and we like the ability to convert Dri points to HHonor points. One of the reason they let us to get 2,500 points purchase was because we are members and. Owners of HGVC and Hilton club and Newly HVC. They needed approval from corporate VP for this per sales person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 9, 2022)

ccwu said:


> We were offered the minimal so entice us to have abilities to use DRI points in HGV, or convert to HHonor points.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats on your purchase. Thanks for sharing. Two questions:

1) When you say you can use DRI points in HGV, do you mean you can use them at < 6 months? Or do you mean those DRI points and HGV points will combine at 9 month club window because you own both?
2) With this purchase don't you automatically get enrolled in MAX?  If so, which side DRI MAX or HGV Max or benefits of both Max Elite? Do they differ? or is this all the same benefit?


----------



## ccwu (Jun 9, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Thanks for sharing. Two questions:
> 
> 1) When you say you can use DRI points in HGV, do you mean you can use them at < 6 months? Or do you mean those DRI points and HGV points will combine at 9 month club window because you own both?
> 2) With this purchase don't you automatically get enrolled in MAX? If so, which side DRI MAX or HGV Max or benefits of both Max Elite? Do they differ? or is this all the same benefit?



1). =< than 6 months. Such as use it for a Hilton club resort should be competitive to other HGV member. Since we own 3 NYC HIlton club resorts, we will be able to use owners lounge.

2). There are two HGV portal. One is from DRI side (HVC, they call it the club). To use DRI points to Hilton Grand vacation club. The other is HGV side to use newly adjusted points to access the DRI resorts. We don’t intend to get it. Since benefit is better with HGV in my opinion. There is not much info on Hilton website other than the 2022 reference guide. In DRI site. In DRI site, I notice my member is already listed as HGV Max premier + member. But sales person said I will not see much change until after June 2022. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eileen A. (Jun 9, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Thanks for sharing. Two questions:
> 
> 1) When you say you can use DRI points in HGV, do you mean you can use them at < 6 months? Or do you mean those DRI points and HGV points will combine at 9 month club window because you own both?
> 2) With this purchase don't you automatically get enrolled in MAX?  If so, which side DRI MAX or HGV Max or benefits of both Max Elite? Do they differ? or is this all the same benefit?


I'm DRI Platinum. I'm obviously not answering for ccwu but the points I was offered last week (a minimum of 7500 in my case) also cost $4.15 each.  These were MAX Trust points.  Maybe ccwu is saying is they will not buy into HGV MAX by paying the $7000 flat fee that was offered on the Hilton side.  But the way I see it they did buy into MAX as they can now convert the DRI points into Hilton Honors or use their 54,000 DRI points to book HGVC at the 6 month point or use their HGVC points at the 6 month point to book DRI.   The MAX Trust points also came with a MF of $.20 per point.  ccwu - were you quoted a MF of $500 for the extra 2,500 points?   I don't think there is anything called DRI MAX.   So confusing.  We almost pulled the trigger on the $7500 purchase but at this point I'm glad we did not.  Might look into buying a HGVC resale purchase in the meantime.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 9, 2022)

Eileen A. said:


> I'm DRI Platinum. I'm obviously not answering for ccwu but the points I was offered last week (a minimum of 7500 in my case) also cost $4.15 each. These were MAX Trust points. Maybe ccwu is saying is they will not buy into HGV MAX by paying the $7000 flat fee that was offered on the Hilton side. But the way I see it they did buy into MAX as they can now convert the DRI points into Hilton Honors or use their 54,000 DRI points to book HGVC at the 6 month point or use their HGVC points at the 6 month point to book DRI. The MAX Trust points also came with a MF of $.20 per point. ccwu - were you quoted a MF of $500 for the extra 2,500 points? I don't think there is anything called DRI MAX. So confusing. We almost pulled the trigger on the $7500 purchase but at this point I'm glad we did not. Might look into buying a HGVC resale purchase in the meantime.



I would not want to buy HGV max since I own over 100,000 points of hgvc. They got permission from headquarter to give me 2500 points since obviously not much incentive for me. I said if they offered for $7,000 (as HGV) I may consider. they gave me 2500. They said because I own hgvc, Hilton Club and HVC so the corporate made an exception. Not sure if it was true. But when the assurance closed out, we were waiting for 10 minutes on internet to get permission and signed off from HvC corporate in Florida. As I said, if you own both, you need two portal of HGV max. One is DRI site HGV max to use Dri points to Hilton. The other is from Hilton side to use HGV max Hilton portal to access DRI. I did contact Hilton. They said my upgrade fro DRI side of HGV max did not entitle me to use deeded HGV points to access HvC resorts. It is only I can used the trust points from Diamond to book HGV within 6 months window. 

The $500 is not MF. It is the Lyft benefit. As HGV premier member we have $250 Lyft credit in Lyft account that we can use Lyft (like Uber) to get from airport or train station to Hgvc resort. The HGV max premier + has additional $250 Lyft credit that can be combined to my Lyft transportation account (250 from HGV max, plus $250 from HGV elite premier) from any transaction to any HGV or HVC resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eileen A. (Jun 9, 2022)

ccwu said:


> I would not want to buy HGV max since I own over 100,000 points of hgvc. They got permission from headquarter to give me 2500 points since obviously not much incentive for me. I said if they offered for $7,000 (as HGV) I may consider. they gave me 2500. They said because I own hgvc, Hilton Club and HVC so the corporate made an exception. Not sure if it was true. But when the assurance closed out, we were waiting for 10 minutes on internet to get permission and signed off from HvC corporate in Florida. As I said, if you own both, you need two portal of HGV max. One is DRI site HGV max to use Dri points to Hilton. The other is from Hilton side to use HGV max Hilton portal to access DRI. I did contact Hilton. They said my upgrade fro DRI side of HGV max did not entitle me to use deeded HGV points to access HvC resorts. It is only I can used the trust points from Diamond to book HGV within 6 months window.
> 
> The $500 is not MF. It is the Lyft benefit. As HGV premier member we have $250 Lyft credit in Lyft account that we can use Lyft (like Uber) to get from airport or train station to Hgvc resort. The HGV max premier + has additional $250 Lyft credit that can be combined to my Lyft transportation account (250 from HGV max, plus $250 from HGV elite premier) from any transaction to any HGV or HVC resort.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification ccwu.  Trying to learn all I can.  Did you buy 2,500 points?  Do they have a maintenance fee associated with them?  That is  what I was  referring to.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 9, 2022)

Eileen A. said:


> Thanks for the clarification ccwu. Trying to learn all I can. Did you buy 2,500 points? Do they have a maintenance fee associated with them? That is what I was referring to.



The MF fee is US collection trust points for 2500 points. Approximately $0.19 pp $475 added to my original US collection. My total points will be 54,000+ 2500= 56,500 for HGV Max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 10, 2022)

@ccwu Your perspective as a dual owner is very insightful. You mentioned two portals and programs depending on what you own (HGVC or HGV).

How do the elite programs work between the two? In other words, do the benefits in the DRI Max side only benefit the DRI points and reservations? and your HGVC elite legacy benefits only benefit HGVC reservations? if there is a discrepancy between the benefits e.g. DRI MAX is $700 Open Season Credit and HGVC Elite is 30% off Open Season can you pick which one to apply? or Combine e.g. start with $700 Open Season credit after applying your 30% premier discount? Or is it just one MAX elite program for both?


----------



## ccwu (Jun 11, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @ccwu Your perspective as a dual owner is very insightful. You mentioned two portals and programs depending on what you own (HGVC or HGV).
> 
> How do the elite programs work between the two? In other words, do the benefits in the DRI Max side only benefit the DRI points and reservations? and your HGVC elite legacy benefits only benefit HGVC reservations? if there is a discrepancy between the benefits e.g. DRI MAX is $700 Open Season Credit and HGVC Elite is 30% off Open Season can you pick which one to apply? or Combine e.g. start with $700 Open Season credit after applying your 30% premier discount? Or is it just one MAX elite program for both?



it is different. In DRI, I currently as platinum member, the guest certificate is 5 free for platinum (In HGV is unlimited.)  When booking for upgrades, I can have upgrade unit in DRI at the time booking, say if a garden view and ocean view are both available, I can have unlimited upgrade by paying $12 per night to get next level upgrade from garden view to ocean view..  in HGV, I just accept complimentary upgrade at the time of booking, 45 days before arrival, Hilton will email me that complimentary upgrade award (95%) Free. but the Lyft credit will be combined in one Lyft account. (Now $500) When I get a Lyft from airport or train station to any Hilton, I can see on the app showing charges $0.00. So does from Hilton resort back to transportation  Actually I like it. In the past I needed to fill out a request on line to get approval first.  In the past only covers one way from airport to resort (no budget limits). 

i only used the short stay in Elara for 30% off open season rate

I Never book open season in HIlton club. I feel my points reservation is cheaper (and I have tons of HGV points). But, if the HGV max into effect (not working yet) I will used the $700 first (for booking HGV, since DRI does not have open season). DRI has 75% off booking 30 days 50% off booking within 60 days. Normal cancellation has to be 91 days before arrival to avoid losing points (HGV is 30 days). i paid DRI Annual points protection for $499 a year to be able to get my point back if I cancel in 31 days. HGV has point protection That allow you to cancel on the day of arrival ($79 per reservation)

the $700 is DRI HGV max, the 30% off is HGV elite premier benefit. It can not be combined since the 30% has to be used with HGV membership while $700 is Dri portal of HGV max. But since HGV max is not active yet. I don’t know. I know I will sign on to DRI website to book. (I have to sign on differently). HGV has HGV sign on page (which I set up as two factors sign on, they text me a code from HGV.). DRI two factors sign on will send me a email code.

I was told one day, they might combine the two systems HGV max, if I bought HGVC ‘s HGV max too. They could combine my max points and I would be centum Member. For me. I don’t see the benefit that worth it. There is two HGV max. My Hilton side do not see my DRI side. DRI side do not know I was HGV elite premier. Still two complete different systems.  As even in HGV site, I do pay two club membership fee for HGVC and NYC HIlton club.  when I sign in, I need to select which account I want to access. but NYC HIlton Club is the only one in HGV and I was told they will not have another one like it. It behave differentl. I can convert any portion of my Hilton club point to Hilton honer points (50/1 now 32/1). while my other, bHC, I have to convert the whole or nothing (such as my NYC Hilton residence club that I have old points 16,800 (now 28,880 points), I have to conver the total 28,880, 32/1 Not a portion of it. and I am not willing to do it.  Even now if I have question about Hilton Club NY account, the counselor sometimes could not locate it unless I mention it is on my HIlton club account. So I can not imagine they will be able to see much DRI account. They are still handle by different portal. You have to tell them if it is Diamond or HGV. 

my last Diamond update, they told me HIlton fired a lots of Diamond’s sales persons that they lied to members during update. Not sure if it is true. Because Hilton salesperson May learn to lie a bit to get sale.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 11, 2022)

@ccwu, Thank you so much for this information.    Wow, I think that I may be understanding this HVC Max program (at least you provided clarity to me).     I now certainly don't understand why anyone on the HGVC would buy into HGV Max.


----------



## dn0121 (Jun 17, 2022)

I’m in Virginia Beach at Ocean Beach Club and attended an “owner’s update” with Hilton. I had attended a Diamond one last year but it’s been a good 10 years since one before that. They have definitely changed and it was easier to get out in only 90 minutes but it was a hard sell to give up my  deeded week for points. They said Destination Exchange ((DEX) is going away and I was going to lose inventory to trade with in II. That I would only be able to use my weeks at Polo Tower Villas in the next few years. They also said I have no equity but they could “ask corporate” to provide an exception. I don’t know what that means though but it seemed like a scare tactic.

Well two days later I received the latest DEX email and it seems like things are just fine on that front. I’ve been quite happy with my floating 2BR week these past 18-20 years (can’t remember when I bought) so I see no reason to switch to points yet. I seem to always get calls and emails that I need to switch to points, but it’s been just fine so far. Even the final salesperson during last year’s “update” told me not to give up my deeded week.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 21, 2022)

dn0121 said:


> I’m in Virginia Beach at Ocean Beach Club and attended an “owner’s update” with Hilton. I had attended a Diamond one last year but it’s been a good 10 years since one before that. They have definitely changed and it was easier to get out in only 90 minutes but it was a hard sell to give up my deeded week for points. They said Destination Exchange ((DEX) is going away and I was going to lose inventory to trade with in II. That I would only be able to use my weeks at Polo Tower Villas in the next few years. They also said I have no equity but they could “ask corporate” to provide an exception. I don’t know what that means though but it seemed like a scare tactic.
> 
> Well two days later I received the latest DEX email and it seems like things are just fine on that front. I’ve been quite happy with my floating 2BR week these past 18-20 years (can’t remember when I bought) so I see no reason to switch to points yet. I seem to always get calls and emails that I need to switch to points, but it’s been just fine so far. Even the final salesperson during last year’s “update” told me not to give up my deeded week.



I was told by both DRI and Hilton Grand Vacation, Diamond’s best part is the DEX and it’s travel (those 30% and $0.3 redemption for platinum and 40% of $0.4 redemption for Centum…). Those are going to be the revenue making for Hilton. It will be emphasized and promoted in the merger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 21, 2022)

dn0121 said:


> They said Destination Exchange ((DEX) is going away and I was going to lose inventory to trade with in II. That I would only be able to use my weeks at Polo Tower Villas in the next few years. <snip> Well two days later I received the latest DEX email and it seems like things are just fine on that front.


According to DRI CSRs, DeX access will remain the same.  I check certain locations frequently, and there's no difference in inventory.  They actually stated that DeX may include HGVC resorts (without the resort fee) as well as expand beyond HGV in the future.  I'd take the CSR's word over any salesperson.  Here's the thread I started that reference these possible (positive) changes to DeX: 








						Potential Future Changes to DeX - Integration with HGV and One Other
					

I just talked with a supervisor at DeX. She's been extremely helpful for several issues I've had in the past.  She only handles DeX for deeded owners, so the discussion was limited to that although the 2 points below would apply to points owners.  The bold portions are what she said; the other...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## ccwu (Jun 27, 2022)

I have more to add. 

If you join DRI HGV Max, you have to give up some Diamond resort legacy benefits such as: 
1. Free save points
2. No club combo
3. No more upgrade with payments. 

There may be more that I do not know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2022)

ccwu said:


> I have more to add.
> 
> If you join DRI HGV Max, you have to give up some Diamond resort legacy benefits such as:
> 1. Free save points
> ...


How can this be a good deal for DRI owners?


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 28, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> How can this be a good deal for DRI owners?



It is not. It would be better to buy a separate account in HGVC.


----------



## hawaiibabe (Dec 14, 2022)

ccwu said:


> We were offered 2500 points @ 4.15 pp. (total cost $10,375 plus closing) in St Maarten. it is because we are HGV elite premier already. We are platinum member of DRI (with 54,000 points combined of Hawaii collection and US collection) No need to buy HGV max to access either. We were offered the minimal so entice us to have abilities to use DRI points in HGV, or convert to HHonor points. We prefer to have more HGV access plus Lyft credit of combined $500 to either HGV or HVC. We will not buy HGV max from HGVC since we don’t see much more benefit. With HGV we have unlimited upgrades and guest confirmation. With DRI only 5 guest certificate for HGV premier +. Member. We definitely like HGV resort better than DRI’s. We use HIlton hotel globally and we like the ability to convert Dri points to HHonor points. One of the reason they let us to get 2,500 points purchase was because we are members and. Owners of HGVC and Hilton club and Newly HVC. They needed approval from corporate VP for this per sales person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This week Diamond quoted the "minimal required" purchase  of 10,000 points for just over $40,000. We are Centum & elite hgvc. It was the decrease your maintenance fees ploy & a possibility of getting rid of points in the future for $.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 14, 2022)

I personally would never spend $40,000 dollars for a timeshare. Sound liked a Ponizi with a difference twist to it.


----------



## Duh (Dec 14, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> What would happen if 51% of Diamond owners do not buy into the new Hilton program?


Nothing really.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2022)

hawaiibabe said:


> This week Diamond quoted the "minimal required" purchase  of 10,000 points for just over $40,000. We are Centum & elite hgvc. It was the decrease your maintenance fees ploy & a possibility of getting rid of points in the future for $.


Is this in writing.  Please post a copy on this website .


----------



## Duh (Dec 17, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Is this in writing.  Please post a copy on this website .


I don't believe any of this is in writing but I have heard the something similar. I was told, after the honeymoon period that was supposed to end in October of this year, all upgrades with Diamond would be based on current ownership. I was told, if I didn't make a purchase then (was offered as little as 2,000 to get into HGV Max) I would have to make a minimum 10,000 point purchase to get in based on my current 50,000 point membership. People who owned less would have to buy fewer points and people who owned more would have to buy more to get in. I have no desire whatsoever of being in Max so it didn't matter to me.


----------

